# Newbie saying hi!



## Gazza432 (May 8, 2016)

Hi everyone joined a few days ago currently letting my coffee addiction win and loving it!


----------



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome gazza


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome Gazza! Where are you in the UK?


----------



## Gazza432 (May 8, 2016)

Thanks both of you, I'm in Wiltshire just south of Devizes.


----------

